# Miner-All (Sticky Tongue Farms)



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm looking for an ingredient list of this supplement, does anyone have some laying around? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike,
one thing i know for sure is that it does not have Vitamin A from what i remember reading the label, when i get home i will read it again.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, the same company sells something else as a vitamin supplement, this one is for trace minerals they claim. Anyhow, I am not looking for anything specific, just a list of all the ingredients when you have the time, thanks.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Sticky tounge! Wow...are they still around?

That suppliment powder was very effective as evidenced by it's brisk sales back in the day.

I though they got outa the "cham" biz.

Please post anything you get on this product or company....I'm interested too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are still around, but they no longer sell to the public, haven't for a while, all their business is wholesale


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

Here you go. I use the stuff.
calcium carbonate
dextrose
zinc sulfate
manganese sulfate
magnesium oxide
D-activated animal sterol (source of vitamin D3)
iron sulfate
copper sulfate
ethyione diamine dihydriodide
cobalt sulfate
sodium selenite
iron oxide
natural flavors and the following trace elements from naturally grown aquatic vegetation:
sulfur
aluminum
silicon
copper
bromine
barium
tellurium
yttrium
sodium
lanthanum
uranium
neodymium
cerium
titanium
vanadium
niobium
dysporosium
gadolinium
erbium
ytterbium
germanium
praseodymium
samarium
thallium
scandium
rubidium
nickel
holmium
tin
thorium
europium
terbium
palladium
gallium
chromium
lutecium
thulium
tungsten
antimony
cesium
bismuth
rhodium
tantalum
rhenium
osmium
iridium.

Whew!!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

one more thing

Calcium min %34 max %36
Vitamin D3 4,400.00 IU
Manganese453.66 mg
Zinc 544.39 mg
Iron 136.10mg
Copper 113.42mg
Iodine 36.29 mg
Cobalt 3.63mg
Magnesium 453.66 mg
Selenium 11.023 mg


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Sticky tounge! Wow...are they still around?
> 
> That suppliment powder was very effective as evidenced by it's brisk sales back in the day.
> 
> ...


I used to use this stuff with my chameleons and leaf tails. It was a great supplement. In fact my brother just picked up a pair of veiled's and he bought a container. Definitely good stuff.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

and it sticks really well to the insects!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot for typing all of that out! That's a lot of trace minerals.. Julio yours is the guaranteed analysis ?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

timberline fisheries carries it. good stuff


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah my list is the Guaranteed analysis


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

I bought some a few months ago from LLLReptile.


----------

